# Great Egret?



## Paphluvr (Jun 5, 2016)

Help me out, birders. I think this is a great egret but the bill seems a bit short. It's been hanging out in the drainage ditch behind my condo the past couple of days. I know the ditch contains frogs and turtles, don't know about fish. I was able to get a couple of shots this morning but the lighting was flat.


----------



## Lanmark (Jun 5, 2016)

I'd say that's a great egret.


----------



## Migrant13 (Jun 5, 2016)

Agree, Great egret. All black legs/feet and size are a give-away. They do like frogs and smaller turtles for sure.


----------



## Paphluvr (Jun 5, 2016)

Thanks for the confirmation. I've seen blue herons back there before but this is the first time for the egret.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 5, 2016)

Beautiful bird. I agree it's an egret.


----------



## abax (Jun 6, 2016)

Yup! Good shot and hanging out in a ditch ain't so much
fun in order to get such good pics.


----------



## littlefrog (Jun 6, 2016)

I've seen the great egret and great blue herons hanging out at the same time in my pond in Mid Michigan. Took me a while to figure out what was going on...


----------



## NYEric (Jun 6, 2016)

So, how did it taste!? :evil:


----------



## Paphluvr (Jun 6, 2016)

abax said:


> Yup! Good shot and hanging out in a ditch ain't so much
> fun in order to get such good pics.



I didn't have to hang out in the ditch. The picture was taken from my dining room. The ditch is about 40' from my back door. When I opened the door wall to my deck it exited the ditch on the far side. That's when I was able to get the shot.


----------



## Lanmark (Jun 6, 2016)

We see a lot of great egrets and blue herons out of our windows, but then again, we live in a swamp.


----------



## daniella3d (Jul 13, 2016)

Yes definitely a great egret. They eat anything that is of swallowing size. I have seen them catch and eat rodents in the field and gobble it alive.


----------

